# Doppelt Gold für Deutschland!



## Professor Tinca (18. Februar 2019)

Glückwunsch den Siegern !


----------



## allegoric (18. Februar 2019)

Tolle Leistung!...auch wenn ich nicht einen davon kenne :-D.


----------



## Salt (18. Februar 2019)

Gratulation den Siegern 
Starke Leistung, besonders wenn man bedenkt das sie scheinbar wenig bis keine Erfahrung mit den dortigen Methoden & Gegebenheiten hatten. Zumindest wenn man dem Bericht glaub schenkt (siehe zbsp Kommentar zum Circle Hook) 

Umso erschreckender als Beispiel welchen Stellenwert Angeln in Deutschland hat....in anderen Sportarten werden Spezialisten geschickt...zbsp würde keiner auf die Idee kommen nen Marathon Läufer zu nem Sprintwettkampf zu schicken. Hier werden Plattfisch & Dorschspezies zum Haiangeln geschickt
OK, wir haben auch recht wenig Haie in europäischen Gewässern zum trainieren


----------



## Hering 58 (20. Februar 2019)

Glückwunsch den Siegern.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (23. Februar 2019)

allegoric schrieb:


> Tolle Leistung!...auch wenn ich nicht einen davon kenne :-D.


Der Witz ist ja auch, dass es das erste Brandungsvideo auf Youtube mit Fabian Frenzel erst einen Tag nach dem Gewinn der WM gab. Bisher war der nur am Forellenteich bei Babs Kijewski oder auf Karpfenvideos aufgetaucht


----------

